# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي فى السعودية

## هيثم الفقى

المادة الأولى:
يكون للألفاظ والعبارات التالية المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها ما لم يقتض السياق خلاف ذلك :

أ ـ المجلس : المجلس الاقتصادي الأعلى .
ب ـ مجلس الإدارة : مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للاستثمار .
ج ـ الهيئة : الهيئة العامة للاستثمار .
د ـ المحافظ : محافظ الهيئة العامة للاستثمار ورئيس مجلس الإدارة .
هـ ـ المستثمر الأجنبي : الشخص الطبيعي الذي لا يتمتع بالجنسية العربية السعودية أو الشخص الاعتباري الذي لا يتمتع جميع الشركاء فيه بالجنسية العربية السعودية .
و ـ الاستثمار الأجنبي : توظيف رأس المال الأجنبي في نشاط مرخص له بموجب هذا النظام .
ز ـ رأس المال الأجنبي : يقصد برأس المال الأجنبي في هذا النظام ــ على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر ـــ الأموال والحقوق التالية متى كانت مملوكة لمستثمر أجنبي :

1. النقود والأوراق المالية والأوراق التجارية .
2. أرباح الاستثمار الأجنبي إذا تم توظيفها في زيادة رأس المال أو توسعة مشاريع قائمة أو إقامة مشاريع جديدة .
3. الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات وقطع الغيار ووسائل النقل ومستلزمات الإنتاج ذات الصلة بالاستثمار .
4. الحقوق المعنوية كالتراخيص وحقوق الملكية الفكرية والمعرفة الفنية والمهارات الإدارية وأساليب الإنتاج .
5. منشآت السلع : المشروعات المنتجة للسلع الصناعية والزراعية (النباتية والحيوانية) .

ط ـ منشآت الخدمات : مشروعات الخدمات والمقاولات .
ي ـ النظام : نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي .
ك ـ اللائحة: اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام .

المادة الثانية : 
مع عدم الإخلال بما تقضي به الأنظمة والاتفاقيات ، يصدر لاستثمار رأس المال الأجنبي في أي نشاط استثماري في المملكة بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة ترخيص من الهيئة .ويجب على الهيئة أن تبت في طلب الاستثمار خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ استيفاء المستندات المطلوبة في اللائحة . وإذا مضت المدة المحددة دون أن تبت الهيئة في الطلب وجب عليها إصدار الترخيص المطلوب للمستثمر .
إذا رفضت الهيئة الطلب خلال المدة المذكورة فيجب أن يكون هذا القرار مسببا ، ولمن صدر في حقه قرار الرفض التظلم منه وفقا لما تقضي به الأنظمة .

المادة الثالثة :
يختص المجلس بإصدار قائمة أنواع النشاط المستثنى من الاستثمار الأجنبي .

المادة الرابعة:
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة الثانية يجوز للمستثمر الأجنبي الحصول على أكثر من ترخيص في أنشطة مختلفة وتحدد اللائحة الضوابط اللازمة .

المادة الخامسة :
يجوز أن تكون الاستثمارات الأجنبية التي يرخص لها للعمل طبقا لأحكام هذا النظام بإحدى الصورتين الآتيتين :
1. منشآت مملوكة لمستثمر وطني ومستثمر أجنبي .
2. منشآت مملوكة بالكامل لمستثمر أجنبي .
ويتم تحديد الشكل القانوني للمنشآت طبقا للأنظمة والتعليمات .

المادة السادسة :
يتمتع المشروع المرخص له بموجب هذا النظام بجميع المزايا والحوافز والضمانات التي يتمتع بها المشروع الوطني حسب الأنظمة والتعليمات .

المادة السابعة:
يحق للمستثمر الأجنبي إعادة تحويل نصيبه من بيع حصته ، أو من فائض التصفية أو الأرباح التي حققتها المنشآت للخارج أو التصرف فيها بأية وسيلة مشروعة أخرى . كما يحق له تحويل المبالغ الضرورية للوفاء بأي التزامات تعاقدية خاصة بالمشروع .

المادة الثامنة :
يجوز للمنشآت الأجنبية المرخص لها بموجب هذا النظام تملك العقارات اللازمة في حدود الحاجة لمزاولة النشاط المرخص أو لغرض سكن كل العاملين بها أو بعضهم وذلك وفقا لأحكام تملُّك غير السعوديين للعقار .

المادة التاسعة :
تكون كفالة المستثمر الأجنبي وموظفيه غير السعوديين على المنشآت المرخص لها .

المادة العاشرة :
توفر الهيئة للراغبين في الاستثمار كل المعلومات والإيضاحات والإحصائيات اللازمة, كما تقدم لهم كل الخدمات والإجراءات لتسهيل وإنجاز جميع المعاملات المتعلقة بالاستمارات .

المادة الحادية عشرة :
لا تجوز مصادرة الاستثمارات التابعة للمستثمر الأجنبي كلا أو جزءا إلا بحكم قضائي كما لا يجوز نزع ملكيتها كلا أو جزءا إلا للمصلحة العامة مقابل تعويض عادل وفقا للأنظمة والتعليمات .

المادة الثانية عشرة :
1. تبلغ الهيئة المستثمر الأجنبي كتابيا عند مخالفة أحكام هذا النظام ولائحته لإزالة المخالفة خلال مدة زمنية تحددها الهيئة تتناسب وإزالة المخالفة .
2. مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد يعاقب المستثمر الأجنبي عند بقاء المخالفة بأي من العقوبات التالية :
• حجب كل أو بعض الحوافز والمزايا المقررة للمستثمر الأجنبي.
• فرض غرامة مالية لا تتجاوز 500000(خمسمائة ألف ريال سعودي).
• إلغاء ترخيص الاستثمار الأجنبي .
3. تطبق العقوبات المشار إليها في الفقرة (2) أعلاه بقرار من مجلس الإدارة .
4. يجوز التظلم من القرار الصادر بالعقوبة إلى ديوان المظالم وفقا لنظامه .

المادة الثالثة عشرة:
مع عدم الإخلال بالاتفاقيات التي تكون المملكة العربية السعودية طرفا فيها :
1. تتم تسوية الخلافات التي تنشأ بين الحكومة والمستثمر الأجنبي فيما له علاقة باستثماراته المرخص لها بموجب هذا النظام وديا قدر الإمكان ، فإذا تعذر ذلك يحل الخلاف حسب الأنظمة.
2. تتم تسوية الخلافات التي تنشأ بين المستثمر الأجنبي وشركائه السعوديين فيما له علاقة باستثماراته المرخصة بموجب هذا النظام وديا قدر الإمكان ، فإذا تعذر ذلك يحل الخلاف حسب الأنظمة.

المادة الرابعة عشرة :
تعامل جميع الاستثمارات الأجنبية المرخص لها بموجب هذا النظام طبقا لأحكام الضرائب المعمول بها في المملكة العربية السعودية وما يطرأ عليها من تعديلات .

المادة الخامسة عشرة :
يلتزم المستثمر الأجنبي بالتقيد بكل الأنظمة واللوائح والتعليمات المعمول بها في المملكة العربية السعودية وبالاتفاقيات الدولية التي تكون طرفا فيها .


المادة السادسة عشرة :
لا يخل تطبيق هذا النظام بالحقوق المكتسبة للاستثمارات الأجنبية القائمة بصورة نظامية قبل نفاذ هذا النظام ، ومع ذلك فان ممارسة هذه المشروعات لنشاطها أو زيادة رأس مالها تخضع لأحكامه .

المادة السابعة عشرة :
تصدر الهيئة اللائحة وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل بها من تاريخ نشرها .

المادة الثامنة عشرة :
ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره، ويلغى نظام استثمار رأس المال الأجنبي الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/4)وتاريخ 2/2/1399هـ كما يلغى كل ما يتعارض معه من أحكام

----------

